# Costa Rica reports record marijuana bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By The Associated Press

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica - Costa Rican agents made the largest marijuana bust in the Central American nation's history, seizing 4.85 tons of the drug found in an abandoned boat, police said Saturday.
The marijuana -- enough to roll 17,600 joints, police said -- was discovered Friday during a patrol with the U.S. Coast Guard off the country's Pacific coast, Costa Rican police said in a statement.
The ship's crew fled, abandoning their 48-foot-long boat near the border with Panama, where they appear to have fled, police said. No arrests have been made. 








_Wire Service_


----------

